# [ 2010 ] Interval -The Poconos



## LC06468 (Dec 24, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a good place out of the Poconos list thru Interval Int'l - 2 adults and 3 kids (teens & tween). Need kid activities, some inexpensive restaurants, that sort of thing. From what I see, most of those on the list are quite outdated. Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## lizhecht (Dec 27, 2010)

*Split rock resort*

We went to split rock resort over thanksgiving and really enjoyed it. Yes the resort is some what  outdated, but the activities and waterpark completely make up for that. There are also other fun things to do in the area as well, sledding, skiing, and in the summer there is the lake. Also Jim Thorpe a town a little distance away has bike trails that we enjoyed.
I highly recommend it for families with children.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Dec 27, 2010)

We went to a place about 5 years ago that was a total dump.  I think it was called Tree Tops.  It has a lot of activities, but the unit was ridiculously awful.  We ended up leaving a few days early because we couldn't take it and the place wasn't too willing to help.  There was a thread about this place months ago with a lot of complaints.


----------



## m61376 (Oct 3, 2013)

Any updated suggestions for II? Thought it might make for a nice long weekend use of an AC over the winter, but would want something that was nice- doesn't have to be fancy, but clean and in good shape. Would have my 3 year old grandson so good kids' activities would be a plus.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 3, 2013)

Wyndham Shawnee Resorts - 5 different HOAs - lots of older owners who have the right to deposit into II - Wyndham is NOT the biggest player among the owners.

Lots of activities - big INDOOR POOL. Full basketball indoor court. All the 2/2 have washer/dryers in the units. Great evening activities for the adult (Free wine & karokee Welcome party) and FREE MOVIE night with kids movies. NOT FREE is the dang internet... unless you have an AT&T account (my sis figured that one out).

Several ski areas are nearby including Shawnee, Camelback, Elk, Big Boulder, Jack Frost, Blue Mountain ,,,


----------



## pebbles7302 (Oct 3, 2013)

Have been to both Split rock and Shawnee. Split Rock is a lovely setting on Lake Harmony and had a great activities program when I was there. They have since lost their director, Doc Holiday, but I understand the program has continued. Willowbrook  was new at the time and very nice accommodations, and Westwood was newly renovated.The Galleria suites were small and not that nice. The waterpark is a plus,but somewhat pricey. Also bowling alley and minigolf. Near Jack Frost and Big Boulder.
Shawnee accommodations are older townhouses; some renovated and some rundown, but very spacious. Also with activities program, but not as extensive as Split Rock. Large pool in rec center and large minigolf course. Beautiful 100 year old inn with spa on banks of delaware. In summer can canoe on delaware, in winter near Shawnee ski mountain. I prefer Shawnee for its proximity to some local attractions like Pocono Bazaar and Bushkill Falls, but the activities might be better for kids at Split Rock. Basically would not expect luxury accommodations at either one.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 4, 2013)

The Villas at Fairway 3brs are beautiful and the resort has lots of events. (This is the sister resort to Villas at Treetops, but the 3brs at Villas at Fairway are very nice. Smaller units are hit-or-miss.)

We also like Shawnee--try to stay in Ridgetop or one of the other newer sections. Ridgetop was nothing to write home about when we were there a few years back, but the unit was clean and new and comfortable. Shawnee has very nice activities and a good indoor pool. They used to have a weekly karaoke night where all the local owners would come and sing. (Did you know that the oldest part of Shawnee is RCI resort number 0001? It was the very first RCI timeshare.) 

And it's not in the Poconos, but Villa Roma in the Catskills is great. TONS of activities including a free show every night. Doc Holiday went from Split Rock to Villa Roma, so he's there now.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh, forgot to say that we've been to Split Rock and enjoyed the activities, and they have their own lake and waterpark, and our unit (can't remember the name of the buildings, but the newest ones) was beautiful, but we felt like the location was too remote for us.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 4, 2013)

wackymother said:


> .... (Did you know that the oldest part of Shawnee is RCI resort number 0001? It was the very first RCI timeshare.) ....



There are 6 building styles/5 HOAs at Shawnee ... 
Dupey, Fairways, River Village I, River Village II, Ridgetop & Crestview are the building styles.

They are being updated - Crestview was built BY Wyndham and is RCI.

*OP is looking for a II exchange - they would be the older units*. I would NOT take a River Village I unit --- seems their design idea of parking space to MBR is up to 96 steps (that is 7+ floors). Great views of the golf course.

All the units have Fireplaces with some of the newer buildings being gas. Older units have wood burning F/P.

I have stayed in MANY of the older units - with "MR CLEAN FREAK" -- the vinyl tile floors SHINE back at you as they are THAT clean. Sure, I might find a dishwasher dish that has a piece of grunge - but I get that at home also. The furniture style is the older - but it is the built in wood frames with loose plaid cushions for sofas and chairs in the LR (1976 plaid) and totally wood everything else. All natural wood stained woodwork. The place is generally well care for --- not particular worn out. Just dated in the woodsy manner. With the usual wood paneling, too.


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 11, 2013)

We have stayed at Split Rock three time and loved the first two.  We always stay in the Willowbrook Section (through II Getaway).  However, the third time we were there, which was May, 2012 we did not enjoy the place at all.  The resort was under foreclosure and slowly sliding down hill.  At one time it was top notch but now I would not go back.  Our unit was o-k but the kitchen faucet leaked, reported but no one came to check it out.  The glass coffee pot was cracked.  They did replace that with another coffee maker that did not work.   Imagine that!   There was a gas fireplace that smelled of fumes so bad we had to open the door to the outside.  I think the activities have dropped off since Doc Holiday, the activities director left.  Hopefully another owner will come in and put the place back to where it was, which was beautiful.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 18, 2013)

I used to own at Split Rock; purchased when they were first building Westwood Villages . . . before even the Galleria.   It's a shame it went into foreclosure and downhill since.  My ex and I used to love going there when we lived on the east coast.

The fam and I are leaving today for Wyndham Shawnee/Depuy.  Looking forward to being back in the Poconos after a nearly 25 year absence!  I'll report back with a trip report & review once we're home.


----------

